# Sounds of SWC



## Red Ryder (Jan 28, 2012)

Came across this on another forum. Downloaded a few and thought some people here would get a kick out of it.

http://www.soundsofswc.com/Sos.html


----------



## Tana (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanx for the link La Roux, entertaining to say the least.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 28, 2012)

WTF?  Thanks for wasting 5 minutes of my life!;)


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 28, 2012)

JJ sloan said:


> WTF? Thanks for wasting 5 minutes of my life!;)


Hey its the reason Al Gore invented the internet.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 28, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Hey its the reason Al Gore invented the internet.


 
Good initiative, poor judgement.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 29, 2012)

JJ sloan said:


> Good initiative, poor judgement.


Me, Al, or the fellas that made the site?


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 29, 2012)

La Roux said:


> Me, Al, or the fellas that made the site?


 
Yes


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 29, 2012)

The guys who made the music and the site are one in the same.  

The music was recorded while they were students in the SFQC.  If I remember correctly they all went to 1st Group.  

That was some years ago so God knows where they are now...


Crip


----------



## dknob (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy god this shit is hilarious.
Im listening to Whatcha gonna do Pl right now.

Never heard these before.


----------

